# 90 gallon tropheus



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

so i think i am going to turn my 90 into a tropheus tank after i finish resealing it.

single species of tropheus, would 15 be reasonable for this size tank?

also what do you think about sand sifters with tropheus?

i was thinking of running two xp3's for filtration with a few well placed powerheads, possibly with sponges attached

any thoughts... comments


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Sandsifters with Tropheus are a no go. You'll want to start with 24 for that 90 gallon just in case you have to remove problem fish.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, I am far from a Tropheus expert but I think you should be able to add more than that. I just converted my tanks to Tropheus a couple of weeks ago. I have a common 125 gallon that has 46 Ikola juvies in it. My goal is to cull down to around 35 or so adults. I also have a common 75 gallon that I have started with 31 Chaitika juvies that I plan to cull down to around 25 adults. I think you could easily have 25 adults in your 90 gallon and probably a few more. It looks like to me you will have plenty of filteration and water movement to handle a colony of that size.

Good luck


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

what about a single goby?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 90g. with two maxi-jet 1200's on double # 5 sponge filters. There are 22 trophs and 11 (7 young adult and 4 little juvies) petro's in the tank. The petro's are breeding. This is a temp.. set-up but my point is, you can keep more than 15 trophs in a 90. Get more Gobies, fish need lovin too you know.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

so more tropheus, they are really expensive, maybe my best route is to find someone local who brreds them and might sell them cheap


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I started with thirty 1.5-2.25 inch tropheus in a 90 gallon. As they reached just over 3 inches I pared the tank down to 20 adults.
I'm sure I could have stayed with 30 but I weeded out some males and have a better ratio with a little more space for the fish. I have only tropheus in that tank as it is a breeding tank and I want maximum breeding.
I started with 30 as I was told some might die but none did.
I paid over $400 for my 30 juvenile kirizas, so yes it can be expensive. I had mine flown in from an importer in another city as I could not find them locally.
Finding a local breeder would be smart. I sell my offspring (well, okay, the tropheus offspring) at 10 for $50 as they approach an inch so it is a good deal for the buyer (they sell quickly) and not a bad deal for me as I have more than recouped my original costs.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

there is a local guy who breeds them, offered me some juvies for about $8-10 each, is that a good price?

probably the best price i will find

do males look different from females? or can you tell by behavior? do you remove the aggressive ones or the whimpy ones


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

cjacob316 said:


> there is a local guy who breeds them, offered me some juvies for about $8-10 each, is that a good price?
> 
> probably the best price i will find
> 
> do males look different from females? or can you tell by behavior? do you remove the aggressive ones or the whimpy ones


That's a good going price for locally bought Trophs. Here in Houston, Tx. the price is about the same. If you can't find something locally....you can always come to Houston and get what you want. I know pretty much everyone in Houston who has fry for sale... so let me know.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

he has pineapples, which i really like, he said he'd have them ready in close to 6 months, which gives me plenty of time to save money to buy them and get the tank ready


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Ask him for the proper name. I would assume that pineapple means moops which means kasakalawe but, I gave up on assuming a while back.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that's what someone told me in the chat here as well, and i hope those are them


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

btw, is that a Seinfeld thing?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL. No, not a seinfeld thing that I know of. Pineapple is a name sometimes given to Moops but it could mean anything. If the seller doesn't know the proper name, you might want to look around a little more. Excuse my ignorance but, your location, is it Los Angeles?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no lousiana.

when i see people say moops, i think Seinfeld, because george was playing trivial pursuit with a bubble boy, and the card had a misprint, it was supposed to say moors, but it said moops


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

I emailed him so find out the species name

what do you guys feed your trophs?

it seems like he has a certain mix he uses, should i try to get some from him to use at first then ween them onto what i decide to use?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

also, for filtration, I already have an XP3 for the tank, i want to add either a second xp3 or get a Magnum 350 since they are a bit cheaper. have one intake in each corner

then have two aquaballs with their sponges attached in the middle of the tank, with one point toward each intake.

and depending on how well the two canister move the surface, i was considering another powerhead, maybe a koralia, in the middle near the surface to get some added agitation.

how does that sound for the tropheus?


----------

